# Allo, squatters!



## jeejthecat (Jan 1, 2016)

I'm no good with introducing myself, haha. After a few months of lurking, I've finally come out of the shadows to join you beautiful bastards. I'm not the crustiest of dirtykids, I'm actually still a bit green in the middle- but, please don't mistake my lack of experience as weakness or stupidity. I'm currently embarked on a trip to Portland, hitching up the 5 until a better route arrises. I'm not here begging for a ride or tips, but both are appreciated!
Safe travels, and have a grateful day <3


----------



## Tude (Jan 1, 2016)

Glad you came out of the shadows  and welcome to STP! Have a safe trip and hopefully you run into some more people from here.


----------



## Mankini (Jan 1, 2016)

Tip #1: the 5 sux 

Take the 1 to Portland.


----------

